# Leather working



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Does anyone on this forum have experience with leather working? Was going to pick up some tools this weekend as start messing around. Will start off with some key fobs and some belt or something. Hopefully I can then mess around with some slings when I'm comfortable working with leather.

I'll post my trials and all that if you guys are interested in following. If the workmanship is there I might have some giveaways starting up! I would like nothing more than to contribute to this awesome forum!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just started messing around with leather crafting, it's an expensive hobby.


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sure it is. Will be going out to pick up a bunch of tools then start reading up on how to use my harvested skins to make decent leather without spending money on store bought leather.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You can only stamp/tool veg-tanned leather... I am not sure you can do it yourself...


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Perhaps. I'm still going to look into it. Natives didn't have stores for all that. Thanks for the insight though!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It'll sure be interesting to watch your progression on this. Eric's bead work just showed up looking like he'd been at it for long time.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I wasn't saying you can't tan your own leather(ie:buckskin), but the time and effort to make veg-tanned leather would cost you more, just my opinion. Natives didn't tool or stamp leather that I know of... you can buy a veg-tanned tooling side for $80 - $100 depending on the thickness 2-3 oz. 4-5 oz. 5-6 oz. That's about 22 to 27 sq. feet of leather. Higher quallity leather is more... Check out tandy to get an idea on how much it will cost to get started... Thanx Don. Http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll check it out


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Let me know what you think after going to the tandy site...


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Went to the site. Had plenty of tools and kits etc. seems pretty pricy but reasonable compared to other online stores


----------

